# What are your plans for the spring harvest?



## mainshipfred (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm still up in the air but chances are I'll be doing another SA Cab Sauv and maybe a small batch of Pinotage. As far a Chilean I'm really happy with the Merlot, Malbec and Carmenere from last year. I don't want to go too overboard though because I'm hoping to get a lot of local and quality west coast fruit come fall.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 15, 2019)

After seeing what your SA Cab is like already, I'm tempted to do one this spring. Schedules and available containers will dictate what I do.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 15, 2019)

Two or three kits. For me - Fresh grapes in the fall.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 16, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> After seeing what your SA Cab is like already, I'm tempted to do one this spring. Schedules and available containers will dictate what I do.



Jay's and Craigslist have containers, just incase you didn't know!


----------



## Bubba1 (Jan 16, 2019)

I did 300lbs of chilean Cab Sauv last may because they didn't have the carmenere available and the fruit looked great ( its still bulk aging and haven't tasted yet ) this year ill try for the carmenere again but will try the Cab again or what looks best at the time.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 16, 2019)

Bubba1 said:


> I did 300lbs of chilean Cab Sauv last may because they didn't have the carmenere available and the fruit looked great ( its still bulk aging and haven't tasted yet ) this year ill try for the carmenere again but will try the Cab again or what looks best at the time.



If you can get it I would highly recommend the SA Cab Sauv from Stellenbosch.


----------



## askins3097 (Jan 20, 2019)

If I can get grapes and they aren’t too crazy expensive, probably enough for two carboys (200lbs) of Malbec, merlot, Cab, or whatever red is available. If no grapes or they’re unreasonably expensive, then probably just two Chardonnay buckets. I would rather be patient and save my money for fall harvest than waste a bunch on spring grapes if need be.


----------



## jsbeckton (Feb 11, 2019)

When do the Chilean grapes typically start to become available? I’m in Pittsburgh if that matters.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 11, 2019)

Historically the end of April. Does CPF carry spring grapes? I know I liked the quality of the PV I got from them in the fall. My family is in Pleasant Hills and I got them while I was visiting.


----------



## jsbeckton (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes; I know that CFP has them and I have a question out to them to see when. Oddly their website has grapes listed as “February Arrival” which I thought was odd because I thought the Chilean grapes were April. Any idea what would be out in Feb? The website doesn’t specify what region they are from.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 11, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Oddly their website has grapes listed as “February Arrival” which I thought was odd because I thought the Chilean grapes were April.



Naturally, they also list their California, Italy, Lanza, South Africa (you get the idea) grapes as "February Arrival."


----------



## jsbeckton (Feb 11, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Naturally, they also list their California, Italy, Lanza, South Africa (you get the idea) grapes as "February Arrival."



Maybe they are just trying to see who is awake


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Feb 11, 2019)

It's hard to say...I did 4 buckets in the fall and wont really get a handle on my results for months so my learning curve is where it is till then..I'm confident nothing has gone horribly wrong

but I have a 500 dollar gift card to Corrados (local supplier) burning a hole in my pocket...may buy a small press and a demijohn for larger volume capacity and go with grapes they crush on site and you bring home in buckets...trying to work my way to a crusher destemmer with hopes I'll have acquired enough knowledge to make a good stab at fresh grapes by the fall..


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 12, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Yes; I know that CFP has them and I have a question out to them to see when. Oddly their website has grapes listed as “February Arrival” which I thought was odd because I thought the Chilean grapes were April. Any idea what would be out in Feb? The website doesn’t specify what region they are from.



That's interesting, Gino Pinto doesn't have theirs listed yet and they are affiliated. I do know Obelix has fermented his grapes in Australia so February is possible I guess.


----------



## baron4406 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm only gonna do dressed-up cheap kits and grapes that I can put in a barrel from now on. Tired of these horrible, flavorless juice buckets. Did 5 top quality kits last year and wasn't impressed by any of them so far. I'd love to try Carmenere this spring so I may try to get the best quality grapes I can find. I usually hit up Keystone but are these any options close to me?


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 28, 2019)

baron4406 said:


> I'm only gonna do dressed-up cheap kits and grapes that I can put in a barrel from now on. Tired of these horrible, flavorless juice buckets. Did 5 top quality kits last year and wasn't impressed by any of them so far. I'd love to try Carmenere this spring so I may try to get the best quality grapes I can find. I usually hit up Keystone but are these any options close to me?



I'll have to go to Pittsburgh or New Jersey this spring. They are the closest for me.


----------



## Chuck E (Feb 28, 2019)

I am going to make Carménère, Malbec, and Viognier. I found a local (near Chicago) wine makers club that's doing a bulk buy.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 28, 2019)

Chuck E said:


> I am going to make Carménère, Malbec, and Viognier. I found a local (near Chicago) wine makers club that's doing a bulk buy.



I made a Carmenere and Malbec last spring. The Carmeners was a juice bucket with an 18 lb lug of grapes and 9 lugs of skins I got from @Boatboy24 Jim. It's not bad right now. The Malbec was a juice bucket with 2 18 lb lugs of grapes and 7-20 lb second use SA Cab Sauv skins. The Malbec is light and I just added 4 grams of Tannin Estate a few minutes ago. Not real happy with it. Those were my last 2 juice buckets. Everything form now on is grapes. So this spring if nothing else I'm going to do a 9-10 gallon grape batch of Malbec and ferment it with about 3-4 gallons of last years Malbec and would also like to do another batch of the SA Cab Sauv.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 28, 2019)

No Spring Fling for me. Got a kit or two in the works and need to make room for Fall and my 'big barrel'.


----------



## jsbeckton (Feb 28, 2019)

Well, just got the email today from CFP winemakers in Pittsburgh that the Chilean and South African grapes will start arriving May 1st. Ordered 3 lugs of the Chilean Merlot so guess I am officially dipping my toes into the all grape world this spring!


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Feb 28, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I'll have to go to Pittsburgh or New Jersey this spring. They are the closest for me.


If you head up to coraddos let me know..(any one else as well) would enjoy the opportunity to meet some of you


----------



## pgentile (Mar 1, 2019)

My plan this spring is smaller than lasts. Thinking of 4 lugs of SA cab sauv grapes, free run those and then 2 juice buckets on the remaining.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

pgentile said:


> My plan this spring is smaller than lasts. Thinking of 4 lugs of SA cab sauv grapes, free run those and then 2 juice buckets on the remaining.



I just emailed Gino's and they are sending the pricing out today. Their affiliate CFP already published theirs looks like $28 for the Chilean and $34 for S African. Can't remember how that compares to last year. Also they are adventising their SA as 18 lb lugs not 20.

https://www.cfpwinemakers.com/ppro0/online?command=PublicProducts.viewCAT&CATG=WING

https://www.cfpwinemakers.com/ppro0/online?command=PublicProducts.viewCAT&CATG=WING


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Mar 1, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> No Spring Fling for me. Got a kit or two in the works and need to make room for Fall and my 'big barrel'.


I'm in the same boat. No more room if I want to make sure I carboys open for fall. Maybe a couple of 1 gl. frozen fruit wines.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> If you head up to coraddos let me know..(any one else as well) would enjoy the opportunity to meet some of you



Where is Corrado's, I can't seem to find them. If in New Jersey you can't find their pricing.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 1, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I just emailed Gino's and they are sending the pricing out today. Their affiliate CFP already published theirs looks like $28 for the Chilean and $34 for S African. Can't remember how that compares to last year. Also they are adventising their SA as 18 lb lugs not 20.
> 
> https://www.cfpwinemakers.com/ppro0/online?command=PublicProducts.viewCAT&CATG=WING
> 
> https://www.cfpwinemakers.com/ppro0/online?command=PublicProducts.viewCAT&CATG=WING




Always forget the 18lb lugs in spring. Make that 8 lugs of cab sauv I'll be doing. Those prices are up slightly I believe from last year.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

pgentile said:


> Always forget the 18lb lugs in spring. Make that 8 lugs of cab sauv I'll be doing. Those prices are up slightly I believe from last year.



Was wondering about you getting 4 lugs. Gino's prices just came in.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

Ignoble Grape said:


> I'm in the same boat. No more room if I want to make sure I carboys open for fall. Maybe a couple of 1 gl. frozen fruit wines.



You can build a shelf to double stack the carboys and buy more in the fall or bottle some. Neither of the excuses are acceptable. LOL!


----------



## pgentile (Mar 1, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Was wondering about you getting 4 lugs. Gino's prices just came in.



Prices seem the same as last year, but a little less variety. There were two sources of SA cab last year.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

pgentile said:


> Prices seem the same as last year, but a little less variety. There were two sources of SA cab last year.



I thought so as well but the Stellenbosch is want I want.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 1, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Where is Corrado's, I can't seem to find them. If in New Jersey you can't find their pricing.




In Clifton NJ. Pretty close to NYC. I bought my “family red” batch’s grapes there. Here’s my receipt from September. 
And I recall JohnT talking about the spring grapes being very similarly priced to Pintos. Not sure if they are the same grapes tho like Pintos and Harford both sold.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> In Clifton NJ. Pretty close to NYC. I bought my “family red” batch’s grapes there. Here’s my receipt from September.
> And I recall JohnT talking about the spring grapes being very similarly priced to Pintos. Not sure if they are the same grapes tho like Pintos and Harford both sold.
> 
> View attachment 53612



Would Pinto's be closer to me?


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 1, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Would Pinto's be closer to me?



Not sure

Corrados
600 Getty Ave, Clifton, NJ 07011

Gino pintos
373 S White Horse Pike, Hammonton, NJ 08037


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Not sure
> 
> Corrados
> 600 Getty Ave, Clifton, NJ 07011
> ...



With no traffic Pinto's is about an hour closer but closer then I thought, under 3 hours. Pittsburg is 4 hours but with that times goes a rest stop so 4:30. Guess I'll see you at Gino Pinto's in May.


----------



## Thormo (Mar 1, 2019)

You can check with your local winery supply house to see if they have a listing of grape suppliers that support home winemakers. For instance in the South Bay of San Francisco:
https://fermentationsolutions.com/grapes-2018/

Some commercial wineries that have on-premise vineyards have home Winemaker weekends where they destem into your containers which (as you know) cuts out a lot of the up front work.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 1, 2019)

Thormo said:


> You can check with your local winery supply house to see if they have a listing of grape suppliers that support home winemakers. For instance in the South Bay of San Francisco:
> https://fermentationsolutions.com/grapes-2018/
> 
> Some commercial wineries that have on-premise vineyards have home Winemaker weekends where they destem into your containers which (as you know) cuts out a lot of the up front work.



Lol. That’s kinda funny to read. Just because you unknowingly responded to the damn king of scouring the Tri state area for local grapes, entire east coast—- hell Fred is a terminator when it comes to finding grape sources.


----------



## baron4406 (Mar 1, 2019)

UGH just made a post in the general chit-chat forum. Keystone's Bethlehem location is closing meaning I have to make the long trip to Montgomeryville when I need grapes.


----------



## franc1969 (Mar 2, 2019)

Is there anywhere DC/Baltimore /ish for spring grapes? I thought Keystone in Bethlehem would be a reasonable drive, I have family nearby. I have reasons for going to Pittsburgh, but those reasons make grape pickup difficult.


----------



## baron4406 (Mar 2, 2019)

Keystone's other location in Mongomeryville is still open and if you coming from DC its actually closer.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2019)

franc1969 said:


> Is there anywhere DC/Baltimore /ish for spring grapes? I thought Keystone in Bethlehem would be a reasonable drive, I have family nearby. I have reasons for going to Pittsburgh, but those reasons make grape pickup difficult.



Probably Keystone, Gino Pinto or Procacci. 

More options in the fall.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 2, 2019)

I just requested pricing from Keystone. For me they are just a few minutes further than Pinto's but it doesn't appear they offer S African grapes. I like the fact they let you know what grapes will come from what region even though I'm not smart enough to know what difference the terrier makes for the individual varietal.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 2, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Where is Corrado's, I can't seem to find them. If in New Jersey you can't find their pricing.


It's on the clifton paterson border in north jersey...I spoke to them and they will be getting spring grapes..though they said last year the supplier stiffed them...
I'll post the pricing once they have it...I stop by there about once a week bc I pass it for work all the time


----------



## franc1969 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks, that's what I thought, but hadn't seen that Procacci did spring grapes. I was hoping to do a malbec, not sure scheduling works to get the grapes.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 2, 2019)

Na no spring grapes for procacci. Strictly fall harvest there.


----------



## askins3097 (Mar 2, 2019)

I went back and forth about what I wanted to do. I ended up ordering 12 18# lugs of Carménère. Enough for two 6 gallon carboys. 

I originally wanted to do Malbec but I did some research and the Chilean Malbec reviews didn’t sound too great. I talked to the guy at Consumers and he recommended Carménère too. I still have a ways to go before I start getting organized for this but any recommendations for a yeast? MLF?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2019)

askins3097 said:


> I went back and forth about what I wanted to do. I ended up ordering 12 18# lugs of Carménère. Enough for two 6 gallon carboys.
> 
> I originally wanted to do Malbec but I did some research and the Chilean Malbec reviews didn’t sound too great. I talked to the guy at Consumers and he recommended Carménère too. I still have a ways to go before I start getting organized for this but any recommendations for a yeast? MLF?



I've done a few Carmenere batches and have always used D254. MLF for certain.


----------



## JimInNJ (Mar 6, 2019)

Gino Pinto is a little over an hour from me, and the Carmenère is tempting. Single variety, or should I be thinking about blending partners?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 6, 2019)

JimInNJ said:


> Gino Pinto is a little over an hour from me, and the Carmenère is tempting. Single variety, or should I be thinking about blending partners?



I made 12 varietals last year, 11 red and one white. I'll definately keep some as single varietals but I think most will be blends. Doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 6, 2019)

JimInNJ said:


> Gino Pinto is a little over an hour from me, and the Carmenère is tempting. Single variety, or should I be thinking about blending partners?



I like it on it's own, or blended with a little Petite Verdot.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 6, 2019)

ill be bottling my Chilean Malbec and Carm/cab blend next Saturday from the wine school ive first dipped my feet into wine making with....carm cab blend was good, ive done it before....
also this will probably be the last time I do anything with them since ive left the nest so to speak...
nice thing is, though they are losing a customer, they have asked if I would like to work part time during the peak seasons when the classes are full there helping out and such....


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 11, 2019)

So I've been pricing a press, in hope of making the jump from pails to grapes...any thoughts on what size press is appropriate if the starting volume is 27 to 30 gal of must?...did the math as per previous posts, I picked up a pair of 54L demijohns so I'll be in the 15 gallon area after pressing


----------



## CDrew (Mar 11, 2019)

#35 basket press or a 40L bladder press will work fine for what you describe.

15+ gallons is a good place to be. You can use Carboys, 15 gallon Intellitanks or 15.5 gallon stainless beer kegs for aging.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 13, 2019)

I just placed my order for grapes at Gino Pinto's. I never bought from them before and all they wanted was my name and phone number and no deposit. Really shocked about the deposit. When I got my fall PV from CFP I stopped in to look at them before I commited to buying and they wouldn't take my money prior to picking them up either. They seem like pretty trusting people. The CFP person was great, can't wait to meet the Pinto's.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 14, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I just placed my order for grapes at Gino Pinto's. I never bought from them before and all they wanted was my name and phone number and no deposit. Really shocked about the deposit. When I got my fall PV from CFP I stopped in to look at them before I commited to buying and they wouldn't take my money prior to picking them up either. They seem like pretty trusting people. The CFP person was great, can't wait to meet the Pinto's.



I've been surprised by not needing a deposit as well with them. I don't think Pinto's worries about orders not being picked up, except if really large, they have buyers who will buy whatever they have left at the end of the season if anything. Let me know when you are going, I'll try to meet you there. Your getting SA grapes only?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 14, 2019)

pgentile said:


> I've been surprised by not needing a deposit as well with them. I don't think Pinto's worries about orders not being picked up, except if really large, they have buyers who will buy whatever they have left at the end of the season if anything. Let me know when you are going, I'll try to meet you there. Your getting SA grapes only?



Right now that is all I ordered. I really want the Chilean Pinot Noir but don't want to make 2 trips. Hope it works out, would be good to get together far a little while


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 14, 2019)

Checked in at Corrados yesterday, they dont even expect pricing till beginning of april..thought that was odd...


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 14, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> Checked in at Corrados yesterday, they dont even expect pricing till beginning of april..thought that was odd...



Really odd, Pinto's South African grapes are due in the 3rd week of April.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 14, 2019)

pgentile said:


> I've been surprised by not needing a deposit as well with them. I don't think Pinto's worries about orders not being picked up, except if really large, they have buyers who will buy whatever they have left at the end of the season if anything. Let me know when you are going, I'll try to meet you there. Your getting SA grapes only?



I ended up getting the Pinot Noir. They are scheduled to arrive April 29th and the SA Cab the 22nd. They are going to keep the CAB in the freezer so one pick up.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 14, 2019)

I can’t find anything on the website. Do you have the info for SA from Pintos Fred?


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 14, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Really odd, Pinto's South African grapes are due in the 3rd week of April.


I may have to couple de winterizing my waverunners at the shore with a side trip there if corrados doesnt pan out


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey pork chop, I see your jumping right into it man- good deal. Ive been kinda busy and haven’t put any thought into spring grapes yet. What’s your game plan?


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 14, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Hey pork chop, I see your jumping right into it man- good deal. Ive been kinda busy and haven’t put any thought into spring grapes yet. What’s your game plan?


Well...been checking with corrados as to the availability of grapes...they a sure me they will have, but no pricing til april...
Getting some new equipment, got 2 54l demijohns and I've been talking a lot to my customers that own Italian restaurants, the majority make wine as well and one of them has a #40 press and crush/destemmer hes selling...
If the corrados scene doesnt pan out I may have to check out the Pintos place you guys goto near philly...
But yeah....I'm all in and my wife hates it...lol


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 14, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> But yeah....I'm all in and my wife hates it...lol



Lol. Yep. Sounds about right


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 15, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I can’t find anything on the website. Do you have the info for SA from Pintos Fred?



AJ, you have to call them.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 15, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I can’t find anything on the website. Do you have the info for SA from Pintos Fred?



I posted their price sheet a few pages back if you didn't find it, see the link.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/attachments/gino-pinto-pdf.53610/


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 15, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> I may have to couple de winterizing my waverunners at the shore with a side trip there if corrados doesnt pan out



De winterizing only requires a start up doesn't it?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm seeing many on this thread are near enough to the Poconos to attend the Split Rock meet up. We still need 4 more commitments to get the group rate. You won't regret it.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/2nd-annual-m-a-n-e-event.66003/

https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 15, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> De winterizing only requires a start up doesn't it?


Have either a bad starter or solenoid issue lingering from last year.. I usually take them both for a ride as well assuming I can find my wetsuit


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Mar 15, 2019)

So...I bottled my malbec at my wine "school"...kinda mixed feeling on never going back to make wine there..learned a lot and met cool people, but ready to strike out on my own this spring


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> So...I bottled my malbec at my wine "school"...kinda mixed feeling on never going back to make wine there..learned a lot and met cool people, but ready to strike out on my own this spring



Looks like a fun way to learn!


----------



## heatherd (Mar 16, 2019)

PA, MD, and VA guys - not sure how close this is to you, but my LHBS just started taking orders for Chilean juice:
Annapolis Homebrew is getting Chilean juice in the spring via pre-order until 4/1. Looks like $60 for 6.25 gallons.
https://www.annapolishomebrew.com/chilean-wine-juices
So they're taking orders for the next couple of weeks and delivery is mid-April.


----------



## Chuck E (Mar 16, 2019)

There are a couple places in the Chicago area that are having a group buy for Chilean juice and grapes.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm now thinking this one, never heard of it before but sounds like a nice Chilean blend. Plus this store is like 2 miles from my house. 
https://www.annapolishomebrew.com/chilean-wine-juices/chilean-rapel-casa-rosa
*Chilean Rapel Casa Rosa*
64.99
Pre-order, For Local Pickup Only
6 1/4 Gal of Juice, Expected delivery to the store mid April. 
Cabernet, Merlot, and Syrah blend from the region of Rapel


----------



## heatherd (Mar 18, 2019)

Here's the order form for Annapolis Homebrew:


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 26, 2019)

Not sure if this a repost or not- but I got the email from keystone a few days ago for Chileans

http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/chilean-grapes-juice/


----------



## franc1969 (Mar 26, 2019)

I got an email from Lancaster Homebrew, if anyone is closer to them. Chilean, juices only, order by April 25th, delivery the morning of May 7th. No refrigeration available at the shop, so pickup is that day. Buckets cost $73, which is a bit more than Annapolis, but later ordering.


----------



## franc1969 (Mar 26, 2019)

Final order date for Chilean and South African juices at CFP Winemakers in Pittsburgh is April 17th.


----------

